# Facebook Pokemon MMORPG



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 8, 2008)

There is officially a MMORPG for Pokemon.

Get on and try it, then discuss.

It's a bit glitchy for my tastes.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here. I keep ending up in places where I can't move anymore. Oh well, its very entertaing anyway. ^^ Though I wish there was a way to sell all those rattata hair balls/pidgey feathers. And I wish you didn't have to "call trainers" to proceed. None of my friends like pokemon. D8


----------



## turbler (Oct 10, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> There is officially a MMORPG for Pokemon.
> 
> Get on and try it, then discuss.
> 
> It's a bit glitchy for my tastes.


Urk, Another reason to join facebook! Maybe I should... I'll mull it over...


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

I've deleted all of the applications on my Facebook a while ago. I don't think I'll be joining this.


----------

